
Mktmpio: Temporary databases that start instantly - jakerella86
https://mktmp.io/
======
rmgraham
Creator of mktmpio here. If anyone has any feedback I'd love to hear it!

~~~
dang
Why don't you try making a Show HN with this? If you do, you might also add a
first comment to the thread explaining what you've made and why.

~~~
rmgraham
Good idea, thanks!

